# Advocate Flea Treatment



## daveleeuk

Can anyone tell me the cheapest place to buy it from?

Thank you.

PS For small cats <4KG


----------



## Kay73

never heard of it, i use frontline combi......


----------



## daveleeuk

oh, i was told frontline was the one to go for because its stronger :S

its only recently become available to buy publicly. at my vets they do it for 20 for 3 pipettes, i have found it for 18 for 6 pipettes, just wandering if anyone knows of it even cheaper


----------



## xxSaffronxx

i use frontline too. i have heard of advocate but thought it was only for dogs. i may be wrong but isnt its a flea and worm treatment?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I get my stuff from Pedmeds.co.uk
They have frontline 6 for £16.59*


----------



## daveleeuk

xxSaffronxx said:


> i use frontline too. i have heard of advocate but thought it was only for dogs. i may be wrong but isnt its a flea and worm treatment?


Ah yes it is!


----------



## Angeli

You found Advocate for £18 for 6 pipettes?
That's a very good price and I dont think you'll find anywhere cheaper.

Can I be cheeky and ask where


----------



## LittleMissAspie

There's Frontline Combo and Frontline Spot On. Combo is prescription only but Spot On is not. Spot On can be found for as little as £15 online (for 6), Combo is more expensive at £25. 

As far as we could find out, Combo kills fleas and flea eggs whereas Spot On only kills the fleas.

This Advocate stuff sounds like it could be good if it worms as well.


----------



## daveleeuk

Angeli said:


> You found Advocate for £18 for 6 pipettes?
> That's a very good price and I dont think you'll find anywhere cheaper.
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask where


It would appear that i was wrong about the price i dont know where i got 18 from :S

Here you go

thats the cheapest i found so far


----------



## Angeli

daveleeuk said:


> It would appear that i was wrong about the price i dont know where i got 18 from :S
> 
> Here you go
> 
> thats the cheapest i found so far


I have that place bookmarked already thanks 
To be honest I think theirs is still a good price and whats more you dont need a vets prescription (if you look at other places you need a prescription) to get it which could also have an effect on the end price as most vets have found a way to charge you if you ask for one.


----------



## daveleeuk

Angeli said:


> I have that place bookmarked already thanks
> To be honest I think theirs is still a good price and whats more you dont need a vets prescription (if you look at other places you need a prescription) to get it which could also have an effect on the end price as most vets have found a way to charge you if you ask for one.


OK, well thanks for letting me know thats a good one then! I think i get charged £22 for 3 pipetes @ my vets


----------



## stpjg01

I have 5 cats and have found that Frontline is now non-effective, something that a lot of my friends are also finding as the fleas become resistant to it. I have been recommended to use Advocate, and have just done my first round and it is perfect. It is also a wormer, so two jobs in one! Furthermore, your vet should not charge yu for a prescription, so the cheapest online I have found so far is 365 vat at £21.39 for 6,


----------



## xxSaffronxx

stpjg01 said:


> I have 5 cats and have found that Frontline is now non-effective, something that a lot of my friends are also finding as the fleas become resistant to it. I have been recommended to use Advocate, and have just done my first round and it is perfect. It is also a wormer, so two jobs in one! Furthermore, your vet should not charge yu for a prescription, so the cheapest online I have found so far is 365 vat at £21.39 for 6,


Just make sure that it covers of all types of worm - i know some spot on wormers dont.

Just a precaution xx


----------



## Amyk

Hi 
advocate is for both dogs and cats. it is alot better than frontline because it doesnt just treat for fleas.
advocate treats for fleas, worms, ring worm, lung worm, mites, ticks etc
i use it on my own cats and their fine on it althought they dont like it beginning put on at first but no cats like flea treatments lol
best of luck, Amy


----------



## chrisb1357

Hi all,

Has anyone else ever ordered anything from the link above on the first few posts from the place called www.discountvetsupplies.co.uk

Chris


----------



## thetruthisoutthere

advocate is like frontline combo - treats fleas on your pet and the home (via treated hairs falling off the pet). but with added worm control - of all major internal worms - but not tapeworm. so if your cat is a hunter you still need a monthly tapeworm treatment.

i know you can buy it cheaper over the internet than from most vets but IMHO i would steer well clear of anyone offering to sell it to you without a vets prescription. these internet sites can be seriously dodgy and there have been several cases now of counterfeit drugs being passed off as the real thing. those who are willing to break the law and sell with no prescription are dodgy and i wonder what other medicines laws they are willing to break!!

get a prescription and buy from the internet with care or just show your vet the internet prices and see if they are willing to deal (our practice sometimes does). i would not risk putting something on my cat that i was not 100% sure was the correct drug and dose.

*steps down from soapbox*

hope that helps


----------



## racheyrooney

I use Advocate too (as fleas are now immune to frontline!) and I get 3 pippettes for about £19. My vets is companion care in PAH. They are doing an offer at the moment where you get a free tapewormer every 6 months which is quite good. As someone said above Advocate doesn't cover tapeworms.

x


----------



## chrisb1357

Dam i had allready ordered some from www.discountvetsupplies.co.uk and i am now concerned about it as it was the last of my money due to me being out of work at the minute.

They have taken the money off my card but it shows as exchange rate which i am also getting worried about now.

I tried to send them an email to [email protected] but it bounced back saying it had failed to send but in the failed to send text it also had the address of [email protected]

If i visit the *vetshoponline.co.uk* website this then forwards to vetshoponline.com which is a USA site then if you search google for *vetshoponline.com *i find alot of people saying they dont get there products or had to wait ages to get some. Sometimes 7 months and some ordered where shipped from Australia and other places.

I have just also searched each domain name and found the following below where each domain is resgisterd to.

Domain name:
discountvetsupplies.co.uk
Registrant:
Pet Supplies International
Registrant type:
Unknown
Registrant's address:
c/- Harneys
PO Box 71
Road Town
VG1110
VG

Domain name:
vetshoponline.co.uk
Registrant:
Animal Welfare International
Registrant type:
Unknown
Registrant's address:
37 Duhs Rd
Nambour
4560
AU

AboutUs: VETSHOPONLINE.COM
Registrant:
Pet Supplies (USA) Inc
Harney Westwood & Riegels
PO Box 71
Road Town, Tortola, Queensland 4066
VG

Also the discountvetsupplies.co.uk domain after some searching is linked to this address below
Harneys Corporate Services Ltd
PO Box 71, Road Town, Tortola, BVI

Also some bad views on the US domains here below

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/vetshoponline-c58093/page/0.html

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/vetshoponlinecom-c58870.html

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/frontline-plus-from-vetshoponlinecom-c45718.html

I am not sure now what to do. Should i report this to my bank and try and get the money back or not

Chris


----------



## niki

I've been advised to use advocate rather than frontline on Tillie as she has a form of dermatitis. Apparently its a lot more friendly on their skin and less likely to cause irritation - obv depends on the cat but thought some of you may find that helpful if you've got any similar conditions.


----------



## zebredy

New here, but I just phoned a vets local to me and I said that I had some spoton / frontline at home and it said for kittens/cats 12weeks or older, and he recommended that I buy Advocate cause it could be used on kitteks that are 9weeks or older...

I want to buy it online cause its cheaper but without seeing this actually writen on a packet that its for cats/kittens 9weeks or older, Im going to the vets to double check this.

Anyone with Advocate can you let me know if this is true, cause at the moment this is more important to me then any worming benifits the fleet treament could give me....


----------



## chrisb1357

Hi there,

I have not used it for a month now as our cat got ran over last month. We now have another new cat which we rescued from the CATS Protection.

When we was using Advocate it was done in the weight of the Cat i think. Something like upto 4kg for the smaller ones and then a larger packet for over 4kg i think. Our vets use to give it us from when she was kitten and we used it up until last month with no problems.

best bet is to ask your vet and also read on the advocate website about it

Chris


----------



## nanamoo

i get advocate from my vet for my cats and dog, i'm not sure how much it costs as our vet has a VIP club where all their flea/worm treatment, chipping, innoculations and check up's are included in the price of £9 a month for each pet.

i have never had any problems with fleas or worms since i have been using it in the last 2 years


----------



## kerrybramble

frontline dosent work on our dogs! which is weird!


----------



## Greeneyez

I have found that Advocate is the only effective flea treatment for my five cats. They were riddled with fleas despite using Frontline regularly as directed and spraying the house and hoovering madly. My vet suggested Advocate when I described my problems and there was not a flea in sight after only 2 days. They've been flea free ever since and it seems to last a good 6 weeks between treatments. Love it. Couldn't recommend it more.

I just get it from my vet. About to go and buy some now and see how much it costs as I can't remember!


----------



## lynnec

Hi, needed to get my new dog neutered so started phoning for prices from poole to bournemouth and I think we are really being ripped off by some vets the most expensive was in Broadstone £200!! and most ranged from £90 to £127, but the cheapest was £78 from the pet practice in Kinson. (well done to them). One vet even quoted me £100 and when I phoned back for a possible appointment upped the price to £150.


----------



## marafi

IT seems that i can not find this product any where at the moment can someone help me please. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hobbs2004

marafi said:


> IT seems that i can not find this product any where at the moment can someone help me please. Many thanks in advance.


Let google be your friend in this instance. See here for example: Advocate for Cats. You do need a vet prescription I believe so may as well pop down to the vet and get it from there first me thinks.


----------



## marafi

hobbs2004 said:


> Let google be your friend in this instance. See here for example: Advocate for Cats. You do need a vet prescription I believe so may as well pop down to the vet and get it from there first me thinks.


Indeed google is my best friend. Well tried on that site and your right you do need a vet prescription. Though, amazon market sell it for 6 pipettes for £30 which isnt bad considering with the post and package charges. Though many thanks.


----------



## mezzer

I have found this product on a site called discountpetcare.co.uk, and a prescription isn't needed, i just wondered if anyone has used this company as the site where it was previously advertised discountvetsupplies.co.uk seems to have a problem and it can't be ordered.


----------



## Melly

we use advocate for our kittens, seems fine so far. bought it from the vets but it was expensive, so i will be buying elsewhere when this stash is finished!


----------



## wind1

I bought Advocate from my vets last month. It cost me £26 for 3 pipettes. Today I asked them for a prescription which cost me £5 plus £1.75 admin fee and ordered 6 pipettes from Vetuk for £22.96. Plus delivery is free of charge. So I've saved myself over £20. I think I should have married a vet!!


----------



## growler1961

mezzer said:


> I have found this product on a site called discountpetcare.co.uk, and a prescription isn't needed, i just wondered if anyone has used this company as the site where it was previously advertised discountvetsupplies.co.uk seems to have a problem and it can't be ordered.


 has any body ordered products from this site. I'm suspious as price is great but why no prescription required ?


----------



## Gem16

Oh this is an old thread i could have sworn i already wrote in it lol, well anyway we get 3 pippets of advocate at our new vets for £13


----------



## tapper

Hi All,
I've just had 3 pippettes of Advocate from my vets, for normal flea protection but also as my pup has demodectic mange, (the Advocate has cleared it perfectly). However it has cost me inc. VAT £34.40 and I can get it a lot cheaper online, however of course I would rather get it from a reputable site asking for a prescription. Can vets as a general rule refuse to give you a prescription. Thanks


----------



## kudagirl

Hi,
I have had a prescription from my vet for met a cam, they charged me ten pounds for the prescription but it was a lot cheper on line i think they must give you one because then you are able to go to any vet on or off line


----------



## tapper

thanks for your reply. I will use these pipettes up first and then go about asking for a script next time. Im just hoping he might grow out of it lol


----------



## LDK1

tapper said:


> Hi All,
> I've just had 3 pippettes of Advocate from my vets, for normal flea protection but also as my pup has demodectic mange, (the Advocate has cleared it perfectly). However it has cost me inc. VAT £34.40 and I can get it a lot cheaper online, however of course I would rather get it from a reputable site asking for a prescription. Can vets as a general rule refuse to give you a prescription. Thanks


Hi,

Legally, a vet cannot refuse to issue you a written prescription so long as the animal meets the criteria - meaning has been seen by a vet recently and determined to be healthy enough to have the appropriate treatment.

There is no set fee for issuing a written prescription so prices may vary from anywhere around £7 to £12. However, a vet cannot charge such a high fee that it would put you off trying to buy the medicine cheaper elsewhere.

Vets usually issue prescriptions of Advocate for 6 months supply, but there is no reason why they can't issue them for 12 months supply, so push for 12 months (I always do) and save yourself the cost of two lots of fees.

I have used both 365 Vets and Animed for my Advocate with no problems.


----------



## yeahuloveme

it is really good, front line is become less and less effective, even the combi, 
advocate for flea's panacure for worms


----------



## anotheruser

Although one of the oldest threads ever, still good info.
Although I am nearly certain there is some malicious posts in this thread trying to get people to buy from two sites which are simply too good to be true (and now don't exist).


----------



## tapper

LDK1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Legally, a vet cannot refuse to issue you a written prescription so long as the animal meets the criteria - meaning has been seen by a vet recently and determined to be healthy enough to have the appropriate treatment.
> 
> There is no set fee for issuing a written prescription so prices may vary from anywhere around £7 to £12. However, a vet cannot charge such a high fee that it would put you off trying to buy the medicine cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> Vets usually issue prescriptions of Advocate for 6 months supply, but there is no reason why they can't issue them for 12 months supply, so push for 12 months (I always do) and save yourself the cost of two lots of fees.
> 
> I have used both 365 Vets and Animed for my Advocate with no problems.


Thanks for the information, next time I will go for a prescription!


----------



## astrum

My cats got fleas just before they were due to get another spot on so I applied frontline (even flea fogged the house) and a week later they still had fleas, tmwaited another week and still no effect so i went to vets and got advocate for my cats (this was yesterday) this morning I have found loads of dead and dying fleas, it maybe more expensive but it does the job and kills the worms that are cause when the cats eat the fleas.


----------

